# Leisure battery - Spain



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I need to buy a new leisure battery. I'm based in Southern Spain: do any other Spanish-based members know of a good source of batteries at reasonable prices please?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Chalky
I bought one at Caravanas Murcia last year. 100amp and it was about 100 euros. They are just north of Murcia at Las Torres De Cotillas. Not in the village but at the side of the actual N344 . Sign posted from the E15/AP7
See http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...=result&prev=/search?q=caravanas+murcia&hl=en.
Click on localisation to see a map

If you can't speak spanish ask for Jurgen He speaks good english


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, Ken. Murcia is a bit of a shlepp from me - I was hoping for somewhere in Andalucia, but....


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Chalky
I will be coming down to Agua Amarg next week so if it is any help to you I can pick one up and bring it nearer to you. Where are you located?


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm down near Gibraltar so unfortunately Aqua Amarga is still quite a long way - I continue to be surprised by the size of Andalucia!! However, it was very kind of you to offer.


----------

